
Startup SkipTheDishes cancels job interview because applicant asked about pay - joosters
https://twitter.com/feministjourney/status/841156011780116480
======
NonEUCitizen
Better to find out early that they can't afford than to waste even more time.

------
UK-AL
Sad but not unexpected in the tech industry.

~~~
joosters
That's what I find so strange though. I don't mean to gloss over the
difficulties in getting funding, but in a very general simplification, there's
much more VC and investor money being thrown at startup companies right now.
And yet, the culture persists that you can't possibly pay employees well.

